

UK Government forces benefits claimants to use Windows XP and IE6 - pwg
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2265744/government-forces-benefits-claimants-to-use-windows-xp-and-ie6

======
yuhong
Read the entire article, you will see Firefox 1.0.3 listed.

